# How to get passport back after legal case



## Silaaj (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,

I was recently involved in a court case in which my passport was kept with the court as bail. I have finally won the case, and my lawyer told me that I had to wait for 15 days before I can get my passport back, as the other party might appeal. 15 days have passed, and there has been no appeal, which means, its all over. However, my lawyer is being lazy. I was just wondering who to contact, if I want to get my passport back. Should I just go to the public prosecutors office, or the dubai courts?


----------

